# Way-Off-Topic: What happened in 1999? When did NATO become a terrorist organisation?



## notHolland (May 30, 2010)

Recently, the SS censor(s) deleted an image of the White Angel.
May they be forgiven, they did not know what they were doing...

[background info]
In the year 1963, 
the very first satellite broadcast between Europe and North America
sent a picture of the White Angel from Mileševa Monastery in Serbia,
the first satellite broadcast salute from Europeans to American people.
Later the same signal was also, for a while, transmitted into space in
search for extraterrestrial life forms, as the White Angel from Serbia
has been recognised as a true and unique message of worldwide peace.






[/background info]
to be continued... (if they let me)

From Serbia with love.


----------



## notUSA (May 30, 2010)

U2 F B U2 L' R' U2 L' R' F B L2 R2


----------



## Edward (May 30, 2010)




----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2010)

Nobody on this site cares about anything you have to say.


----------



## Truncator (May 30, 2010)

notUSA said:


>


loljap


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 30, 2010)

Real creative. notCanada, notHolland, notUSA.


----------



## notUSA (May 30, 2010)

^ All day and all night (I am creative).
I am glad you like it.




It is the Byzantine Cross,
reffering to the motto of the Paleologus dinasty
"Basileus Basileon Basileuon Basileusin"
– "King of Kings, Ruling over Kings".


----------



## dabmasta (May 30, 2010)

u pitchku materinu


----------



## beingforitself (May 30, 2010)

lol smerbia


----------



## notUSA (May 30, 2010)

One of them is in Dutch prison,
two of them are already dead ...


----------



## KJiptner (May 30, 2010)

Nie wieder Schule! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Feier die Feste, wie sie fallen!


----------



## Forte (May 30, 2010)

Truncator said:


> notUSA said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



>=(


----------



## notUSA (May 30, 2010)

Glückwunsch, alles Beste, Kai!


----------



## notUSA (May 30, 2010)

*In the year 1999,* the U.S.A. and some of its satellite states a.k.a. *NATO*
(NorthAtlanticTerroristOrganisation) decided to show their true character
to the world public by demonstrating the brutal power of a multi national
militaristic organisation. As the u.s.american economy is based on the
principle "perpetual profit through perpetual war", after fifty years of
UN-approved getting involved in other countries' civil wars and
UN-approved small wars against so-called 3rd world countries
and keeping ...


The Lord Ismay said:


> "the Russians out, the Americans in, and the Germans down"


... NATO decided to disobey UN Resolutions and International Law
(thereby automatically *became a terrorist organisation*) and asserted
the right to do as it pleased, in the future too. As the target of violence,
NATO chose Serbia. NATO's "quicky" war against Yugoslavia (what
the Federation of Serbia and Montenegro was called at that time)
was supposed to awe the world into submission.
...to be continued...


----------



## Kirjava (May 30, 2010)

*rawr*


----------



## MrMoney (May 30, 2010)

Prijatelu, sta hocesh?

I have the greatest respekt for Srbijan culture, but the politics in which Srbija was governed from 1990-2003 was just crazy wrong. I myself am albanian from Skoplje, displaced from Kosova because of the wars and genocides commited against humanity by Srbijan at Chetnik forces.

You very well know what you did. Dok sam zivim I will never forget and never forgive.


----------



## blade740 (May 30, 2010)

beingforitself said:


> lol smerbia



Is it just me or does Radovan Karadzic look a lot like Bill Murray?


----------



## jimmyboy (May 30, 2010)

*blah blah blah*

evil nato i like angels definetly the white ones


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2010)

LMAO what the hell is this? XD


----------



## koreancuber (May 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> LMAO what the hell is this? XD


it's way off topic


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 30, 2010)

ALL HAIL SMERBIA
since when though was stopping a genocide a terrorist act?


----------



## notUSA (May 30, 2010)

I just wanted to see Kirjava's undies, that's all. 
From Serbia with love.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 30, 2010)

notUSA said:


> I just wanted to see Kirjava's undies, that's all.
> From Serbia with love.



Smerbia*


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 30, 2010)

notUSA said:


> I just wanted to see Kirjava's undies, that's all.
> From Serbia with love.



That's Aki.


----------



## dabmasta (May 30, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> *rawr*



Wut?

Im new, but is that you or no?


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2010)

I may as well throw it out there that the New Zealand soccer team, the All Whites, beat Serbia 1-0 in a friendly yesterday <3<3<3<3<3

Team ranked 15th in the world losing to nobodies <3.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 31, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## Edward (May 31, 2010)

Here's my theory.


----------



## Edmund (May 31, 2010)

Edward said:


> Here's my theory.





Spoiler



not clicking it, im guessing rick roll


----------



## Edward (May 31, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my theory.
> ...



You guessed wrong.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 31, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > *rawr*
> ...



Nope...
...
:3





It's not Rick Roll.


----------



## dabmasta (May 31, 2010)

Then who is that? I'm very curious to find out.


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> I'm very curious




Ya. That'll happen.


----------



## dabmasta (May 31, 2010)

>.>

I don't get it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 31, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> >.>
> 
> I don't get it.



I'll give you a hint, it's a guy... or maybe it's a girl. Did that help?


----------



## notUSA (May 31, 2010)

:fp What the freak?! You western democrats are degenerated.
I am out of here ... but not without some
*thoughts about democracy*.
Democracy is a system in which the voice of an imbecile has the
same weight as the voice of a university professor, and the voice
of one semi-literate carnivore has the same weight as the voice of
a vegetarian who speaks seven languages fluently, the voice of one
young woman who watches TV has the same weight as the voice of
an old man who has read hundreds of books. If you think about it,
democracy is not a good system at all.
¡Adios gringos!


----------



## dabmasta (May 31, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > >.>
> ...



Derp. I've picked that up. But why?


----------



## Dene (May 31, 2010)

Ooooh this was a thread about politics? Awesome. notUSA: What do you propose as a good governmental system then? Because I agree with you, democracy is messed up.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 31, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## dabmasta (May 31, 2010)

This still doesn't explain why. Please stop posting pics. Thats Kirjava's job by the looks of it so far.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 31, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> This still doesn't explain why. Please stop posting pics. Thats Kirjava's job by the looks of it so far.



You learn quickly.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 31, 2010)

Should I explain what kirjava's doing?


Spoiler



Of course not that would ruin the fun.


----------



## Neo63 (May 31, 2010)

notUSA said:


> Democracy is a system in which the voice of an imbecile has the
> same weight as the voice of a university professor



And dictatorship is a system in which the voice of an imbecile has all the weight.

Unless of course you are not talking about dictatorship...then what are you talking about?

PS I agree with you in that democracy is based on the assumption that people will have enough intelligence to vote for whom they believe in, which is obviously not true. I remember reading from some book that the "perfect" system is dictatorship though...it gets the job done.


----------



## dabmasta (May 31, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Should I explain what kirjava's doing?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Aww. Feels bad man.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 31, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > Should I explain what kirjava's doing?
> ...



Hint: Thread Fail=Thread _______


----------



## TheMachanga (May 31, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > Should I explain what kirjava's doing?
> ...


Look at my avatar


----------



## oprah62 (May 31, 2010)

wtf is this guy talking about


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2010)




----------



## riffz (May 31, 2010)

Nice pics. Keep em coming.


----------

